# Moving the blind spot camera?



## khorton (Aug 20, 2019)

I'm driving a 2022 Model S LR with software 2022.40.4.1. 

According to the latest Model S Owner's Manual, I should be able to reposition the Automatic Blind Spot Camera by touching and dragging the image when it is displayed. 



> When the turn signal is engaged and the touchscreen is displaying the image from the side repeater camera, you can move the image to a different location on the touchscreen. To do so, touch and drag the image to the new location (valid locations are indicated by shaded areas that display when you touch and hold the image).


But, I cannot figure out how to get this to work. I touch and hold on the image, but no shaded areas appear, nor does the image move if I drag my finger. Is this feature actually implemented on the 2021+ Model S? If so, what is the trick to change the location of the display?


----------

